# Afghans Vow Vengeance...



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2012)

I would say 'The Longest War' is now over. This is bad. Real bad.


Afghans vow vengeance for soldier's killing spree.

Nine children among 16 dead after US serviceman attacks villagers







Distraught and furious Afghans vowed vengeance yesterday after a US soldier apparently walked from a Nato base into the homes of civilians, turning his weapon on the families inside and killing 16 people, nine of them children.

The Afghan Ministry of Interior has urged people to show restraint until investigators have completed their inquiry, but concerns are mounting that the incident will re-ignite violent protests that swept Afghanistan last month after US servicemen burnt copies of the Koran at Bagram Air Base, north of Kabul.

Nazim Shah returned to his home in Panjwai district from a trip to Kandahar to find his entire family killed. Sobbing into the phone, he told The Independent: "All my family is dead ... We will get revenge on those who killed my family. We won't let this rest easily." The attack comes at a crucial time, as President Hamid Karzai and US officials, under strained relations, negotiate a future role for foreign forces after Nato troops hand over security to Afghan forces in 2014.

Witnesses and officials gave differing accounts of yesterday's events, but it appears that the soldier, as yet unnamed, left the joint US-Afghan Zangebad base at about 3am. He walked to the villages of Balandi and Alkozai, about a kilometre away, and began the killings which left nine children, three women and four men dead. Five more were wounded.

"The US soldier attacked three different houses, killing 11 people in the first house, four in the second house and one in the third house," said Mahammad, a tribal elder in Panjwai. "The 11 people who were first shot dead were brought together in one home and the soldier put pillows, sticks and blankets on them and burnt them." Photographs of the victims showed burn injuries.

Read More:
Afghans vow vengeance for soldier's killing spree - Asia - World - The Independent
DRUDGE REPORT 2012®


----------



## Intense (Mar 12, 2012)

The beginning of the end.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2012)

Intense said:


> The beginning of the end.



Yeah, definitely. They're already working on a deal that will hand half the country over to the Taliban anyway. The big sell-out has been well underway for awhile. And this awful debacle only seals the deal. Not one more Soldier should die over there. They would be dying for nothing.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 12, 2012)

Would'nt you vow vengence in their shoes?
We invaded and occupied 2 countrys for a decade over 911.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2012)

We need to get the fuck out of there, yesterday.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Would'nt you vow vengence in their shoes?
> We invaded and occupied 2 countrys for a decade over 911.



The thing is the people they are going to seek "vengeance" on had nothing to do with this massacre, at any rate its time to bring our men and women home.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 12, 2012)

With grooming like this no wonder they are bad dogs.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> We need to get the fuck out of there, yesterday.



Oh this horrifying debacle will be speeding that process up big-time. 'The Longest War' is over.


----------



## Douger (Mar 12, 2012)

I suppose the Nazi's in charge will make the meathead take an anger management class.
He'll make a fine police officer to keep you idiots in line !


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 12, 2012)

Douger said:


> I suppose the Nazi's in charge will make the meathead take an anger management class.
> He'll make a fine police officer to keep you idiots in line !



A job in homeland security or the RNC is waiting for the guy.
Or he may get religion and become a televangelist.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 12, 2012)

That's what happens when you send soldiers on extended deployments with no clear cut objectives.

Anyone remember the My Lai massacre?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> That's what happens when you send soldiers on extended deployments with no clear cut objectives.
> 
> Anyone remember the My Lai massacre?



This guy was on his fourth deployment, even in Vietnam they never asked someone to do more than 1, maybe 2, we haven't even begun to see the mental damage we are inflicting on our men and women.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 12, 2012)

Just another example of how a "dignified war" has never or will never do anything.
We have forgotten what war is. We have tried to redefine war as sending troops over, build some bases and run around and see if we can find trouble. This isn't war.

 Hitler had overwhelming support of the German people for years. What turned the people against Hitler was the realization that his antics was going to destroy the country, To this day - the vast majority of German people still hate Hitler.
  Same with the Afghan people. The only way to win a war there is to inflict overwhelming pain on the average citizen to where they are begging for it to stop.
This is war.
  My sentiments have been consistent. War is the last result. War should only be used in absolute dire circumstances. But when that choice is made - it must be brutal, unforgiving and complete destruction. 
Anything else is just a military exercise with a tremendous cost and no results.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2012)

Douger said:


> I suppose the Nazi's in charge will make the meathead take an anger management class.
> He'll make a fine police officer to keep you idiots in line !



I hear ya on your point, but this guy is going away for a very very long time. But yes, there is no doubt our Police Force is being Militarized. Different topic for a different day though.


----------



## Warrior102 (Mar 12, 2012)

One can only imagine the Liberal "outrage" if GWB was in office and this happened.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 12, 2012)

when we do leave will the right blame Obama for leaving?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 12, 2012)

You on the right started these wars.

and refused to finish them


----------



## Dante (Mar 12, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > The beginning of the end.
> ...



hmm, _giving_ control of Afghanistan back to Afghanistan people? 


what a sell out!!!


----------



## Dante (Mar 12, 2012)

paulitician said:


> I would say 'The Longest War' is now over. This is bad. Real bad.
> 
> *
> Afghans vow vengeance* for soldier's killing spree.
> ...



*The Taliban vows revenge* is how even FOX News puts it. 

Drudge? 

The superhuan muslim complex gotcha?

and in case it's been lost on you, the US and Nato are at war with The Taliban already. So where's the beef?


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 12, 2012)

We can't leave Afghanistan, the pipeline is not built yet.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 12, 2012)

the right in this country screams for international intanglements and then refuses to finish them.

they then blame EVEYONE but them selves for their messes


----------



## Dante (Mar 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> That's what happens when you send soldiers on extended deployments with no clear cut objectives.
> 
> Anyone remember the My Lai massacre?



or when you take social misfits/rejects and give them lifetime benefits for joining the military. creating socialist paramilitary dependency, which  is unAmerican!

fuck the standing army! The Founding Fathers warned against standing armies


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2012)

Dante said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Cool with me. Let them have their Taliban. If that's what they want, so be it. However, there will be Blowback on us helping hand it over to them. That will not end well for us.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2012)

Dante said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I would say 'The Longest War' is now over. This is bad. Real bad.
> ...



You're not too bright are ya? Afghans are vowing vengeance. It's not just the Taliban who are.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 12, 2012)

we should have gone in and finished the job instead of diverting to Iraq.

Thank the right for this mess


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> the right in this country screams for international intanglements and then refuses to finish them.
> 
> they then blame EVEYONE but them selves for their messes



I'm the right, and i'm not screaming for international entanglements. And btw, your own Left/Democrats fully supported the Afghan War. But don't take my word for it. Go research that and find out for yourself. Have fun.


----------



## Peach (Mar 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> One can only imagine the Liberal "outrage" if GWB was in office and this happened.


Yes, Warrior, there would be SCREAMS.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 12, 2012)

I recall many saying that there was no way that Afghanistan/Iraq could become another Vietnam.


----------



## Dante (Mar 12, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



blowback?

you read too many cheap political thriller novels?

unintended consequences go with the territory as does payment do for deals with devils.


----------



## Dante (Mar 12, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



who gives a fuck. we are at war with them we are unintentionally killing civilians while saying we are there to protect them.

they are at war with us, stupid, because we are in THEIR country


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 12, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> I recall many saying that there was no way that Afghanistan/Iraq could become another Vietnam.



Any war will be "another Vietnam" as long as it is fought like Vietnam. 
Bush SR did an outstanding job in Desert Storm. There was a clear goal, an exit plan and it was executed flawlessly. We destroyed the Iraqi army and then we got the hell out when we were finished.
This whole "build bases and occupy" method of fighting a war is absolute fantasy. 
We have lost credibility as a nation and even worse fear of our military.
They don't fear us. And *THAT* is bad.


----------



## Dante (Mar 12, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> I recall many saying that there was no way that Afghanistan/Iraq could become another Vietnam.



They didn't. They became another Lebanon: 1983 Beirut barracks bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Under Reagan Military Orders: The Marine sentries at the gate were operating under rules of engagement which made it very difficult to respond quickly to the truck. Sentries were ordered to keep their weapons at condition four (no magazine inserted and no rounds in the chamber). By the time the two sentries were able to engage, the truck was already inside the building's entry way.

U.S. President Ronald Reagan called the attack a "despicable act"[17] and pledged to keep a military force in Lebanon.

There was no serious retaliation for the Beirut bombing from the Americans,[21] besides a few shellings.


----------



## Peach (Mar 12, 2012)

Dante said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I recall many saying that there was no way that Afghanistan/Iraq could become another Vietnam.
> ...


Another Beirut then; horror with no response than to leave.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2012)

Dante said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I recall many saying that there was no way that Afghanistan/Iraq could become another Vietnam.
> ...



 Still blaming Reagan for everything ay?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2012)

This guy should have never deployed to Afghanistan.

Soldier Held in Afghan Massacre Had Brain Injury, Marital Problems



> The Army staff sergeant who allegedly went on a rampage and killed 16 Afghans as they slept in their homes had a traumatic brain injury at one point and had problems at home after his last deployment, officials told ABC News.
> 
> But the soldier, who is based at Fort Lewis in Washington, was considered fit for combat duty and deployed to Afghanistan in December, officials said.
> 
> ...



Soldier Held in Afghan Massacre Had Brain Injury, Marital Problems - Yahoo!


----------



## Warrior102 (Mar 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> This guy should have never deployed to Afghanistan



You are 100% correct.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > This guy should have never deployed to Afghanistan
> ...



He's far from the only one, I have seen some of this myself, I deployed with some people to Kuwait that had no business getting on the air craft to deploy. We are in unchartered territory with all the mental damage we are doing to our troops with these multiple deployments.


----------



## Peach (Mar 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Solution?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Our mistake was invading Iraq when we were still involved in Afghanistan, the truth is we never had enough Troops for either country, if we are going to keep a high deployment volume like this we need more Troops, or we just need to get the fuck out.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



And as it is right now...the military is trying to cut back on people.  I spent last week in NC at my sons, he's at Ft Bragg.  He said they've put a NO TOLERANCE law into effect that will end up eliminating quite a few people, most likely.

There's NO tolerance for getting caught driving when you're drunk OR impaired.  Get caught, you're gone.
There's also NO tolerance for marital disputes (spousal abuse).  No more counseling and whatever to help them...they're just gone.
These are only 2, but he said theirs more.   This is an easy way to eliminate people that have any kind of problem.  Problems that probably mostly came from spending so much time at war and the mental problems that come along with it.  Send the soldiers home and just forget about them!


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I know, when I got out the Air Force was doing cut backs as well. The thing is with all these cut backs we are asking the people who stay in to do more work and ultimately go on more deployments, doing cut backs when we are fighting a war doesn't make any damn sense to me, we need more people not less.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 12, 2012)

Soldier Held in Afghan Civilian Massacre Had Brain Injury, Marital Problems - ABC News

This man should never have been redeployed.


----------



## Peach (Mar 12, 2012)

Our mistake was invading Iraq when we were still involved in Afghanistan,
****************************************************
On this I agree, and have since Day 1 in Iraq.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2012)

Peach said:


> Our mistake was invading Iraq when we were still involved in Afghanistan,
> ****************************************************
> On this I agree, and have since Day 1 in Iraq.



We never put enough troops on the ground in either country, we didn't even send half of the number of the troops we should have to Iraq.


----------

